# BP with Invigorate, & Top Tier Gas



## wolf888 (Feb 19, 2007)

Not trying to start a conversation about the merits of Top Tier gas. Nor am I trying to start a conversation about regular vs. premium gas. Rather, I'm simply interesting in everybody's thoughts on BP statements regarding Top Tier. [ INVIGORATE ]


----------



## Jason5driver (May 24, 2007)

What were the statements?


----------



## Fiziks (Mar 23, 2007)

Screw BP.


----------



## Josh P. (Jul 28, 2009)

BP gas (or related products) are everywhere, in almost all brands of gas. In addition most BP branded gas stations are just mom and pop shops, not company owned. Read about it here. And, having said that, I would not trust a word anyone in that company says, about anything. Bunch of penny-pinching accountants ignoring the advice of their engineers.


----------



## shenecke (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually a bunch of stupid engineers! Safety systems on every critical system know to man have shut off valves that are NC, normally closed. So when a falure comes the valve automatically closes. The drilling rigs use a normally open NO safety valve that must be closed by command. That whole industry is regulated by our government! So you see, our government is to blame for the problem!


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

shenecke said:


> actually a bunch of stupid engineers! Safety systems on every critical system know to man have shut off valves that are nc, normally closed. So when a falure comes the valve automatically closes. The drilling rigs use a normally open no safety valve that must be closed by command. That whole industry is regulated by our government! So you see, our government is to blame for the problem!


+1


----------



## red135i (Jun 6, 2010)

shenecke said:


> actually a bunch of stupid engineers! Safety systems on every critical system know to man have shut off valves that are nc, normally closed. So when a falure comes the valve automatically closes. The drilling rigs use a normally open no safety valve that must be closed by command. That whole industry is regulated by our government! So you see, our government is to blame for the problem!


+2


----------

